# Old Dominion 100 - we did it!!



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

OMG you top 10'd that is AMAZING esp after all you guys have been through. CONGRATS


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, Congratulations!! Sounds like ya'll did an amazing job and those are some breathtaking pictures/video .


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow! Good job! How long did you train for that? What was your training schedule like? I don't think I could do that all in one go -- I would break it into two days. For me, not necessarily the horse!


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

I love the pair of white ears in all your photos. Congrats to you and your equine marathon runner!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Old Dominion is _beautiful_! You must be proud of that belt buckle and of your horse. 


I've always wanted to try OD as my first 100 miler in a few years... How tough was it, relative to other rides you've been on?


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

That's truly amazing! I really admire people that have the courage and discipline to do things like that!


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Congratulations! How awesome....all your hard work really paid off!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Congrats!!

And thanks for making me thoroughly hate where I live! lol


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Congrats! Our surroundings here in western PA are very similar to those on the OD ride...maybe someday Froggy and I will try it!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think endurance or CTR's would be awesome (Dobe would rock at it).

Aah, maybe someday :wink:.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

yay! beautiful pictures!


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

Congratulations on that fantastic accomplishment!!!!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

OMG Thanks for sharing all of that Phantom. Looks like Dreams did an excellent job - top 10 is amazing! LOL My butt would have fallen off long before 25 miles much less 100. It sounds like the rain made the ride a little more bearable. It would have been HOT!

It was interesting to see that your average speed was 6.1 That is a nice little trot for Biscuit but I know as a chunky QH he couldn't do a 100 miler! My friend LeAnne is going to the 7IL Ranch outside of Houston to try out a monitor for her Arabian. Our other friend, Lee Ann and I are going to tag along but we won't be endurance riding - lol we will just be riding the trails!

We are going to be her crew (if I don't have a wedding cake!) when she does go. We are looking forward to her competing so we are going to Endurance ride vicariously. Keep those stories and photo's coming. I am enjoying them.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Contrats!!! Loved the videos and pics, thanks so much! Would be my dream of a lifetime to do this ride!


----------

